# Matthews Halon 6 and 7 Review



## seansoutdoor (Mar 3, 2014)

In my compound hunting bow review line up this year, I shot the Matthews Halon 6 and 7, both at the 30" ATA and 32" ATA. All of the bows were shot at 30 inch draw length and 70 pound draw weight. I took three shots through a chronograph with a 5 grain per pound arrow = 350 grains, and 3 shots with a heavy, 550 grain arrow. I then averaged the speed of the groups to give a more reliable "speed" rating for each bow. I also measured the noise of each bow using a decibel meter. Here is what I found.

Halon 6, 30" ATA = 326 fps

Halon 6, 32" ATA = 330 fps

Halon 7, 30" ATA = 329 fps

Halon 7, 32" ATA = 327 fps

To watch the review where I collected this data, use the following link - https://youtu.be/3Z4fI7SFJj0?list=PL-rtLON_MVhO-0eX6SdRkDOdVWInsyu6e

Overall, the Matthews Halon is an incredibly smooth bow which doesn't seem to move at all in your hand when it is fired. The only area where this series fell short compared to some of the competition is the back wall. The back wall on these bows in not particularly solid, and while it stays on the back wall pretty well, (and a little better then the Hoyt Defiant line) it does come off of the back wall a easier than the BowTech Reign series on the comfort setting and the PSE Evolve. I would say it was about equal to the Xpedition bows as far as how easily it comes off of the back wall. All in all, if you are a Matthews fan, I think you will like this bow, but as I said, I'd like to see Matthews spend some energy and time on firming up the back wall for next year. I'd also like to see their speeds come in a bit closer to their advertised number. Thanks for checking out my review, and God bless you.
Sean McVeigh of Sean's Outdoor Adventures


----------



## m16rm (Jun 1, 2017)

I've recently bought a Halon 6 and it is a huge upgrade for the outdated Solocam. I'm having an issue with the torque if the bow on release. I've improved my anchor points for consistency and have been solid up to 60 yards but outside of that I'm noticing a consistant roll to the left. I have the focus group and,it helps but just wondering if you have any other suggestions to improve my results. Thanx

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## seansoutdoor (Mar 3, 2014)

Three key areas. When anchoring, make sure your head is aligned the same every time, and the sight lines up with the peep the same each time. Sometimes you can have the top and the bottom of the sight housing lined up in the peep but the left to right goes slightly unnoticed. Even the faintest bit off will make a difference especially at longer distances.

The moment of the release with the release hand. Make sure it is going straight away from the target if possible and is not being plucked to the side. 

Lastly, movement of the arm that holds the bow. It is easy to move a little bit, and to overcome this, I typically focus even more intensely on following the arrow with my eye all the way to the target and maintaining a statue stance while I do this. This helps to overcome little movements that could throw off the shot at the moment of the release. 

Hope that helps. God bless you.
Sean


----------



## LegacyArcher (Feb 24, 2016)

Sean, thanks for the review and real world numbers.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## survivalistd (Jun 26, 2017)

This is a great review. Im new to compounds and this helps. Great review and video. I subscribed. Thx

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Sivart (Mar 12, 2004)

I'm curious why the 30" Halon 6 was the slowest of all the bows tested? It IBOs the highest.


----------



## seansoutdoor (Mar 3, 2014)

I thought the same thing when I shot them.


----------



## Jakewilliams (Aug 29, 2017)

Hmm interesting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vrable (Aug 24, 2016)

I sure do like my Creed. Thanks for this.


----------

